# Cervelo, Orbea or Scott?



## VeloFish (Jan 15, 2005)

If you had to choose...knowing that the Cervelo is less expensive and probably easier to come by...all things being equal in terms of cost and availability...

I'm looking for a carbon bike for the upcoming racing season. This would most likely be a "race only" type of bike, not looking for something to go on long training rides, centuries, etc. Most races here in the Mid-Atlantic are crits, with a handful of very hilly (no mountains, mind you) road races. My choices have been narrowed to the Cervelo R2.5, the Orbea Orca (Jelly Belly) and the Scott CR-1 Team. 

Which is best for all 'round...fast in the sprints, good on the downhills and angel-like on the climbs?

Help!!!!!!


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*hmm*

all great bikes, I'd go with a Scott or Cervelo. I don't think the Orbea has the same quality carbon nor will hold its value like the others


----------



## Cervelo (Nov 15, 2004)

Can you guess which on I would recommend?


----------

